# You want a cheap Eldora Pass???



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

BUMP


----------



## papawheelie (Feb 1, 2006)

I'm in bro..


Go Tennessee and take the Titans with you.


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

We need two more.........Anyone at all??


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

Yo Yo.....does anyone ski Eldora??


----------



## possumturd (Jul 13, 2006)

*Eldora*



erdvm1 said:


> Yo Yo.....does anyone ski Eldora??


I do.. But this year the kid get 2 free tickets to all resorts in the state so it may not be worth my money to get a pass there this year.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Matt, make it happen. I have 2 of those passes myself. GEt yours, so we can trade em out for other folks. I know mine will go unused pretty regularly, while I ski other areas.


----------

